# Men with long hair...



## Whimsy (Mar 8, 2010)

what do you think of it in general? 
Just curious


----------



## kblc06 (Mar 8, 2010)

I love me a man with some long hair . Especially when they have nicely groomed facial hair. Like my hubby Troy Palomalu . It's so fun to play with, and braid and pull on .  But I have a very very low tolerance for men with relaxed hair ( I don't even chemically alter my own hair). I've also seen some men whose hair wears them, and can't quite pull off long hair and still look masculine. But I think those are very few and far in between and would look like that anyway with a low cut fade or ceasar


----------



## LadyPaniolo (Mar 8, 2010)

The man in the original post  He looks sweet to me. No thank you. If a man has long hair it can look great, but no relaxers!!!  Natural, please. 

ETA: and not longer than mine, please and thank you!


----------



## Ms. Feliz (Mar 8, 2010)

I like men with long hair long as he doesn't get a relaxer or use a flat iron.  Basically it needs to always be up in some kind of style, braids, twists, or dreads.


----------



## JustKiya (Mar 8, 2010)

Long hair is gorgeous on a man - as long as it's NATURAL. 

No relaxers, no jherri curls, no flat-ironing, no coloring - just lots of hair as it grows out of his head.  Lovely. 

That dude in your pic *fails. *


----------



## kblc06 (Mar 8, 2010)

Oh and I also love Lloyd...and his hair  and Alexander Hamiliton, and Oded Fehr, and Ryan Gentiles, and Omar Awad bin Laden. Most of these men have locs, but they have that whole predator, uber-manly sexy about them 
ETA: I also like Tommy from the power rangers when he first came on the scene with long hair


----------



## silenttullip (Mar 8, 2010)

TOTAL TURN OFF unless its one of the guys from hanson or aaron carter when they all had long hair it was sexy and lloyd but anyone else lol I just don't find it attractive


----------



## preciouslove0x (Mar 8, 2010)

I love men with long hair. The pic in the OP... no so much (at all!) lol. No flat iron or relaxer. Like the post above. It would have to be up or can be down in dreads.


----------



## PJaye (Mar 8, 2010)

Unless it's well maintained dreads, I don't really care for men with long hair; I have a hard time taking them seriously.


----------



## 10WordzOrLess (Mar 8, 2010)

Holding my spot...


----------



## dlewis (Mar 8, 2010)

HATE IT!!!!!


----------



## dlewis (Mar 8, 2010)

My hubby wanted to grow his hair out, he had long hair as a child.  I told him that was fine but I am not and have never been attracted to men with long-ish hair.  So he would be cut off from me, if you know what I mean.


----------



## My Friend (Mar 8, 2010)

LOVE IT!!!!!............................


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 8, 2010)

Well.......

I think it's kinda Sexy:lovedrool:

_*runs outta thread*_


----------



## lovegymnasts (Mar 8, 2010)

I don't like men with relaxers regardless of length...no no no no no no no
long natural hair...I could hang


----------



## Chromia (Mar 8, 2010)

I love it. I think it looks great on a lot of men. Such as:

Taboo from the Black Eyed Peas
Herb Dean, the MMA referee
Shaun White
John Morrison from the WWE
Kofi Kingston from the WWE
Edge from the WWE
Bo Bice from American Idol
Constantine Maroulis from American Idol
Casey James from this year's American Idol
Maxim from Dancing With The Stars looked better with long hair
The guy who played Desmond on Lost
Daryl Hall
Criss Angel when his hair was longer
Christian Kane from Leverage
Jason Lewis from Sex & The City (Samantha's boyfriend)
Antonio Banderas
Alexander Skarsgård looked better with long hair in my opinion.

.....To name just a few.


----------



## BlackMasterPiece (Mar 8, 2010)

I like men with long NATURAL hair that they don't spend extensive amounts of time on. Men with relaxers looks atrocious to me regardless. I love to see a brotha with a nice well maintained fro, I like locs on some men but I'm a little uncomfortable about the time investment it takes for a man but I let that slide because it looks oh so delish on some men....those are the only two ways I like long hair on a man.

I love a man with a look like this



































​


----------



## classychic1908 (Mar 8, 2010)

I love a ceasar, but I'm cool with a low fro or non fussy locs.  Anything overly manicured (as in his reggie is more complicated than mine)  is a turn off for me.


----------



## D.N.A. (Mar 8, 2010)

I love it. Depending on the man and the style it can be gorgeous.


----------



## shocol (Mar 8, 2010)

On all men, whatever the race, I only like it if the hair is thick and well-kept.  On Black men, no relaxers.


----------



## BlackMasterPiece (Mar 8, 2010)

More men I love with long natural hair....as long as its natural and doesn't take much time....I love it





























​


----------



## Chromia (Mar 8, 2010)

Ah yes, the hot long-haired men of One Life To Live!



BlackMasterPiece said:


> More men I love with long natural hair....as long as its natural and doesn't take much time....I love it


----------



## BlackMasterPiece (Mar 8, 2010)

Yes maam! They have awesome hair on that show I loved john and evangeline together....I was/am a HUGE Evangeline stan


----------



## ms.blue (Mar 8, 2010)

I love long nice dreds on a man.  To me that is sexy as he!!


----------



## aquajoyice (Mar 8, 2010)

It all depends on if they can still look masculine with it. The thing I hate is when some guys get long hair and they start acting all feminine. Which is why I love locs, and fros the best.


----------



## BlackMasterPiece (Mar 8, 2010)

Speaking of Soap Opera hotties....Chad from Passions (dang I used to really watch some soaps)














​
He used to stay in comb coils...it looks sooo hot but its a very time consuming look to maintain....maybe not since his hair wasn't super long...

Either way....yum

Galen Gering (formerly Luis on Passions) I was a Shuis stan in Jr high lol


----------



## naturalgyrl5199 (Mar 8, 2010)

kblc06 said:


> Oh and I also love Lloyd...and his hair  and Alexander Hamiliton, and Oded Fehr, and Ryan Gentiles, and Omar Awad bin Laden. Most of these men have locs, but they have that whole predator, uber-manly sexy about them
> ETA: I also like Tommy from the power rangers when he first came on the scene with long hair


 
Yes, Lloyd looks good with long hair...Love the surfer guys too....too cute!


----------



## Poopiedo (Mar 8, 2010)

Locs are fine, not for me but it's ok. Hair just hanging like its been blown out....um no, all I see is "how u doin."


----------



## equestrian (Mar 8, 2010)

Whimsy said:


> what do you think of it in general?
> Just curious





 I guess it depends on the person, the style etc. 

Over on longhaircommunity.com there are a few men on the forum LOL. Some of their siggy's read stuff like 
" just 2 inches to brastrap length, Oh yeaaahh", along with a signature pic from the back with their hands on their hips " and im like ummmm ..........


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy (Mar 8, 2010)

I don't like it on black men, though. Sorry.

Other groups, yes. Sad and twisted, huh?


----------



## anon123 (Mar 8, 2010)

BlackMasterPiece said:


> ​



This is one of the most perfect faces I have ever seen.  Goodness, just beautiful.  I just dropped an egg.


----------



## BlackMasterPiece (Mar 8, 2010)

/\ I KNOW you did _not _just say that!!!



....and yes, that man is KINDS of fine


----------



## Chromia (Mar 8, 2010)

I think Godfrey looked better before he cut his hair. When he cut his hair I was like . Same with Omarion, Ludacris, and Maxwell.

Here's Godfrey:


----------



## 10WordzOrLess (Mar 8, 2010)

I've posted this before in a similar topic...But yeah uuhh


----------



## BlackMasterPiece (Mar 8, 2010)

I loved Keith Hamilton Cobb's Locs......and muscles lol






Jason Momoa
















Prepare yourselves........

Ryan Gentles





















BREAK me off a piece a dat Kit-Kat BAR​


----------



## CarolinaGal (Mar 8, 2010)

The only long haired men that I find attractive have locs. (see yummy-ness above^^^ )
Long perm/press = do not pass go...


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Mar 8, 2010)

dlewis said:


> My hubby wanted to grow his hair out, he had long hair as a child. I told him that was fine but I am not and have never been attracted to men with long-ish hair. So he would be cut off from me, if you know what I mean.


----------



## Almaz (Mar 8, 2010)

I love it DH has a head full of long hair alright with me


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Mar 8, 2010)

I am so freakin' jealous of all of that gorgeous hair!!!!!!!! No wonder you marked your spot!  How long did it take for him to grow his hair out like that???



LadyFayard said:


> I've posted this before in a similar topic...But yeah uuhh


----------



## Eritreladiee (Mar 8, 2010)

I love guys with locs. But they have to be very masculine to pull off the long hair look. Tall, built, strong jawline, facial hair, etc. and definitely no shaving down of baby hair.


----------



## 10WordzOrLess (Mar 8, 2010)

Ms_CoCo37 said:


> I am so freakin' jealous of all of that gorgeous hair!!!!!!!! No wonder you marked your spot! How long did it take for him to grow his hair out like that???


I believe *rolling eyes alllll the way to the back of my head to remember* that at this point he hadn't had a haircut in 3 years. 

IF ONLY it took me 3 years to get that length and thickness...Man. That mess drives me BANANAS.


----------



## jcanalena79 (Mar 8, 2010)

On black men, no.  Since I'm primarily attracted to black men ... my final answer is ... No.  There's just something abt being able to run your hands over a man's scalp ....


----------



## Helpmeblongagain (Mar 8, 2010)

I hate it...it makes me think they sit down when they pee...UNLESS its well maintained dreads...


----------



## kami02 (Mar 8, 2010)

I don't care for it... unless they're well maintained dreads.


----------



## naturalmanenyc (Mar 8, 2010)

I love long locks on a man if they are well kept and neat.  DH is darn near waist length at his longest layer.  The weird part is it never seems that long to me until I see photos.  In person it just does not seem that long.


----------



## BlackMasterPiece (Mar 8, 2010)

/\ I just wanna let you know I officially hate you naturalmanenyc

Tis all.........

One day my prince will come......*le sigh*


----------



## Rocky91 (Mar 8, 2010)

BlackMasterPiece said:


> /\ I just wanna let you know I officially hate you naturalmanenyc
> 
> Tis all.........
> 
> One day my prince will come......*le sigh*


riiiighhht???!!
everybody's in here drooling over the celebs with long locs/muscles, and she just comes in like...shooooo...i got THAT right at my house. 

my opinion?: it better not be relaxed, texlaxed, bonelaxed, jack-laxed. don't even come within twenty feet of me. a guy with a fresh perm tried to holla at me on the bus today.


----------



## lilsparkle825 (Mar 8, 2010)

Hellooooo? Corbin Bleu?! 











(WITH facial hair, please)

The guy I'm dating now has SL, almost APL hair that he wears in two-strands. I washed it for him and almost...um, wet myself....when his hair formed these perfect 4a springs. I love playing in it and he loves letting me.

My male BFF had long twists up until a week ago. I loved his hair.


----------



## BlackMasterPiece (Mar 8, 2010)

Rocky91 said:


> my opinion?: it better not be relaxed, texlaxed, bonelaxed, jack-laxed. don't even come within twenty feet of me. a guy with a fresh perm tried to holla at me on the bus today.


I don't even know how they get it in their minds to think they should slap a relaxer on their head what a mess.

I actually met a really sweet guy last semester who had a relaxer but he was actually really intelligent and nice...this semester her cut his relaxes hair off and told me about it proudly lol


----------



## BostonMaria (Mar 8, 2010)

OMG a guy with a relaxer has to be the biggest turnoff!!!
I actually hate guys with long hair. My DH has long hair and I hate it, every night I pray that he cut it off. Oh the irony.


----------



## glamazon386 (Mar 8, 2010)

SO had long braids when I met him. His hair was probably BSL at the time when stretched. I quickly convinced him to loc.  They're just starting to get long but they look good on him. I love well manicured locs.


----------



## BlackMasterPiece (Mar 8, 2010)

Lenny Kravitz
















http://www.lenny-kravitz.org/images/players/lenny-kravitz.jpg






Damn he got style


----------



## Vashti (Mar 8, 2010)

I used to like it when I was young (only natural hair though). I didn't like black men with flat ironed or relaxed hair and didn't like white men with dreads. Now I prefer short hair on men, whatever the race. I still think that Native American men look wonderful with long thick hair though.


----------



## yeahisaidit (Mar 9, 2010)

I would only date a man with hair if he has dreads. Neat dreads make me


----------



## FlowerHair (Mar 9, 2010)

No, I don't like it.


----------



## brucebettye (Mar 9, 2010)

dlewis said:


> My hubby wanted to grow his hair out, he had long hair as a child. I told him that was fine but I am not and have never been attracted to men with long-ish hair. So he would be cut off from me, if you know what I mean.


 


I totally agree with you.  I love my husband with his short hair.  By the way dlewis your hair looks beautiful in your avator pic.  I cannot wait until I have a waistlength ponytail.


----------



## Keshieshimmer (Mar 9, 2010)

That would be a no unless it is Troy Polamalu.


----------



## brucebettye (Mar 9, 2010)

BostonMaria said:


> OMG a guy with a relaxer has to be the biggest turnoff!!!
> I actually hate guys with long hair. My DH has long hair and I hate it, every night I pray that he cut it off. Oh the irony.


----------



## BellaM (Mar 9, 2010)

Im not to fond of guys with long hair...Its not a neccessary thing for me...I saw this guy on the bus today I was standing about a foot from him.... and he had APL hair and it was thick but Im serious when I say that I could clearly see the split ends in this hair..EVERY SINGLE STRAND....It was horrible...I love length..but not if the ends look jacked up...


----------



## cmw45 (Mar 9, 2010)

I think some men manage to pull it off...but I never really find myself physically attracted to them. I love a dark caesar in a dark caesar.


----------



## cmw45 (Mar 9, 2010)

naturalmanenyc said:


> I love long locks on a man if they are well kept and neat. DH is darn near waist length at his longest layer. The weird part is it never seems that long to me until I see photos. In person it just does not seem that long.


 
Yea...my appreciation of that bottom photo has nothing to do with your hubby's well manicured locs.


----------



## MilaXs3 (Mar 9, 2010)

Not for me...but to each his (her) own...I like to rub a nice faded or bald head...always have...


----------



## yamilee21 (Mar 9, 2010)

Helpmeblongagain said:


> ...it makes me think they sit down when they pee...



Considering the lousy aim so many men have, I consider men sitting down to be a very good thing.

I like long hair on everybody, men included. Not relaxed hair though, which I don't care for in general. But flat-ironed might be okay; guys should be  able to switch their styles once in a while, too. I don't like short hair at all. I especially despise the ubiquitous bald look the majority of black men seem to have these days. An inch of hair isn't going to kill you, not with our kind of shrinkage!

I wish my husband wasn't so bald in the crown, so that his hair would look okay a bit longer. 

By the way, I'm not too familiar with the term "caesar" in terms of haircuts; can someone post/link a picture of one? Googling got me a bunch of pictures of white guys with hair on their heads, and a few pictures black guys without hair. Which is it?


----------



## kblc06 (Mar 9, 2010)

yamilee21 said:


> Considering the lousy aim so many men have, I consider men sitting down to be a very good thing.
> 
> *I like long hair on everybody, men included. Not relaxed hair though, which I don't care for in general. But flat-ironed might be okay; guys should be  able to switch their styles once in a while, too. I don't like short hair at all. I especially despise the ubiquitous bald look the majority of black men seem to have these days. An inch of hair isn't going to kill you, not with our kind of shrinkage!
> *
> ...



I completely agree, especially with red bolded.  I honestly think many black men have a complex about their hair texture. Just as much, if not more than black women.


----------



## CaliDiamond (Mar 10, 2010)

BlackMasterPiece said:


> I loved Keith Hamilton Cobb's Locs......and muscles lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
AGHHHHHHHHH!!!!! This right here is too much


----------



## *CherryPie* (Mar 10, 2010)

No thanks! 

There's just something not right about men with long hair.


----------



## beans4reezy (Mar 10, 2010)

FlowerHair said:


> No, I don't like it.


 
Me neither. Men with long hair are commonplace now, but I'd still take a cesar or nice fade any day.


----------



## Traycee (Mar 10, 2010)

I don't care for men with long hair...They either look street or sweet...lol..I like a man to be clean cut


----------



## Arian (Mar 10, 2010)

Ryan Gentles!!!!!  Um, yes, I do....


----------



## ChristmasCarol (Mar 10, 2010)

I'll pass on the long hair. That goes for little boys, too. I have no attraction to men who don't have a suit and tie look. The Chippendale look puts me off.


----------



## camilla (Mar 10, 2010)

BlackMasterPiece said:


> I like men with long NATURAL hair that they don't spend extensive amounts of time on. Men with relaxers looks atrocious to me regardless. I love to see a brotha with a nice well maintained fro, I like locs on some men but I'm a little uncomfortable about the time investment it takes for a man but I let that slide because it looks oh so delish on some men....those are the only two ways I like long hair on a man.
> 
> I love a man with a look like this
> 
> ...


 thanks for the eye candy


----------



## camilla (Mar 10, 2010)

BlackMasterPiece said:


> I loved Keith Hamilton Cobb's Locs......and muscles lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 RYAN GENTLES........HE CAN GET IT

IF I WAS NOT MARRIED I SUDDENLY HAVE A CRAVING FOR CHOCOLATE

THE OTHERS ARE FINE AS WELL


----------



## *crystal* (Mar 10, 2010)

Oh yeah! 





BlackMasterPiece said:


> I like men with long NATURAL hair that they don't spend extensive amounts of time on. Men with relaxers looks atrocious to me regardless. I love to see a brotha with a nice well maintained fro, I like locs on some men but I'm a little uncomfortable about the time investment it takes for a man but I let that slide because it looks oh so delish on some men....those are the only two ways I like long hair on a man.
> 
> I love a man with a look like this
> 
> ...


----------



## Whimsy (Mar 10, 2010)

I am LOVING these pics!!!
YUM YUM!!!

Yes, long locs and long loose natural hair i love.  Nothing too feminine looking though, and definitely no chemically altered hair on a man for me.


----------



## BlackMasterPiece (Mar 10, 2010)

CaliDiamond said:


> AGHHHHHHHHH!!!!! This right here is too much





BamaBeauty1985 said:


> Ryan Gentles!!!!!  Um, yes, I do....





camilla said:


> thanks for the eye candy





camilla said:


> RYAN GENTLES........HE CAN GET IT
> 
> IF I WAS NOT MARRIED I SUDDENLY HAVE A CRAVING FOR CHOCOLATE
> 
> THE OTHERS ARE FINE AS WELL





ceslvn said:


> Oh yeah!



Oh yes ladies long natural hair on very masculine built men....count me in!


----------



## BlackMasterPiece (Mar 10, 2010)

*Gary Dourdan*





















*Isaiah Washington* (used to stay in a low fro and I loved it)
















*Micheal Ealy*









​


----------



## GaiasDaughter24 (Mar 10, 2010)

I love long hair!! My DH is past shoulder length and is working on MBL curly. He wants braids down his back. My DH looks weird with short hai LOL

Here is his hair blow dired and flat ioned





And this is it curly


----------



## carolinetwin (Mar 10, 2010)

A man should never spend anymore time on his hair than me. So no, long hair is not for me.


----------



## BlackMasterPiece (Mar 10, 2010)

/\ If a man has a low fro all he has to so is throw a little conditioner on it maybe a little shea butter and he's out the door. With locs he just has to have his girl retighten once a month that's not alot of maintenance at all. Most (straight) men would do something simple like that.

I'm not down with my man having blowdryed and flat ironed hair EVER


----------



## Rocky91 (Mar 10, 2010)

cmw45 said:


> I think some men manage to pull it off...but I never really find myself physically attracted to them. *I love a dark caesar in a dark caesar.*



me too...


----------



## lovenharmony (Mar 10, 2010)

Isn't it ironic that many BW are able to tolerate long hair on a man just as long as it's natural, but many others can't fathom our own BW having natural hair? It's unfortunate


----------



## Melaysia (Mar 10, 2010)

I think it looks kinda feminine, I've always liked a clean cut man. I don't want a man that is more worried about growing his hair than I am. Don't like it...


----------



## yardyspice (Mar 10, 2010)

Long hair on a man only if it is dreadlocks anything else is kinda fey to me.


----------



## curlicarib (Mar 10, 2010)

No thank you - except for Jason Momoa & Gary Dourdan.  In general, no matter how good looking, l have no physical attraction to the long haired man. Btw, not a big fan of the hairless chest either.  A hairy chest is a must have!


----------



## BlackMasterPiece (Mar 10, 2010)

​
Article on him from the Coil Review: http://thecoilreview.com/tcr-final/...icle&id=427:locks-male-pov&catid=4:the-pieces


----------



## I Am So Blessed (Mar 10, 2010)

nooooooooo, dont want a man with long hair.


----------



## klowdnyne (Mar 10, 2010)

Generally I like men with short hair, but there are some men who are so masculine and virile that they can pull of long hair.

When I saw the subject title I immediately thought of Ryan Gentles and Keith Hamilton Cobb.  Yuuummmmm!!!!


----------



## BlackMasterPiece (Mar 10, 2010)

My brother has a low fro and I've ben DYING to style his hair but he was really hesitant at first because I usually hook up my friends & fam and they've all been women but I showed him this pic and he said he'd let me do this look on him and he likes it! Yipeeeeee!!

I'll def post when I do this look for him


----------



## natura87 (Mar 10, 2010)

Only if its Kevin Richardson, like in the More than That video.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l0OLFDm-ooY


...droolworthy...


----------



## HairSupremacy (Mar 11, 2010)

I would have a huge problem with a man with long hair. I would have problem with him using my hair products. You know, stealing my perm, using my essential oils; it's not going down like that! There is only room for one hair freak, and let that be me! LOL.


----------



## BlackMasterPiece (Mar 12, 2010)

*~*~My Brother~*~​*
I started a thread on this style too.










​


----------



## BlackMasterPiece (Jul 8, 2010)

Just found this pic whilst surfing the web


----------



## DaDragonPrincess (Jul 8, 2010)

OMGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG I love a man with dreads/locks


​


----------



## DaDragonPrincess (Jul 8, 2010)

BlackMasterPiece said:


> *~*~My Brother~*~​*
> 
> I started a thread on this style too.


 


OMGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG he is beautiful

​


----------



## BlackMasterPiece (Jul 8, 2010)

Jason Lewis aka Smith from Sex and the City


----------



## dyh080 (Jul 8, 2010)

I don't like men who wear long hair, earrings and/or chains around their necks.


----------



## Flor (Jul 8, 2010)

dyh080 said:


> I don't like men who wear long hair, earrings and/or chains around their necks.


----------



## conebread (Jul 8, 2010)

*I* love it.


----------



## DaDragonPrincess (Jul 8, 2010)

...Lord Jesus...

Let me leave out this thread before I have a heart attack




These men are beautiful OMG​


----------



## Sianna (Jul 8, 2010)

Long hair on a man, ummm... 

Perhaps I'm in the minority on this, but I'm just not feelin' it.


----------



## africanqueen456 (Jul 8, 2010)

lovenharmony said:


> Isn't it ironic that many BW are able to tolerate long hair on a man just as long as it's natural, but many others can't fathom our own BW having natural hair? It's unfortunate


  I agree....but I <3 this thread!!! Some more pics plz!


----------



## Boujoichic (Jul 8, 2010)

I love long hair on men as long as it's natural I also cannot stand when they press and curl. Cant resist uploading a pic of the Boo's hair he just got finished being spoiled with a wash and DC this is before I cornrowed his hair he wears it like that most of the time but I love it when he wears it in a puff ponytail ; )


----------



## lovelexi (Jul 8, 2010)

i like the clean cut/shaven look.


----------



## Newtogrow (Jul 8, 2010)

Nope! An afro is okay but that's the extent of it.


----------



## africanqueen456 (Jul 9, 2010)

ooo boujoi he  looks


----------



## BriDa5242 (Jul 9, 2010)

This is a pic of my husbands hair before he cut it  . ( my goal in life )


----------



## Naturallista (Jul 9, 2010)

BlackMasterPiece said:


> More men I love with long natural hair....as long as its natural and doesn't take much time....I love it


Yay Micheal Easton and Timothy Stickney!


----------



## Naturallista (Jul 9, 2010)

BlackMasterPiece said:


> Yes maam! They have awesome hair on that show I loved john and evangeline together....I was/am a HUGE Evangeline stan


Me too!! Now talk about some hair!


----------



## Naturallista (Jul 9, 2010)

Even though I lean more towards short hair these days, I used to be *all* about Chris Cornell in high school. Oh those were the days....


----------



## teacherjess (Jul 9, 2010)

Long, well- kept dreads on a man (especially with a nice body) REALLY turn me on 

Anything else long I'm not really into. Especially anything relaxed or flatironed. Just reminds me of a sweetie- man or pimp...neither one of those types I'm attracted to


----------



## BlackMasterPiece (Jul 12, 2010)

Boujoichic said:
			
		

> I love long hair on men as long as it's natural I also cannot stand when they press and curl. Cant resist uploading a pic of the Boo's hair he just got finished being spoiled with a wash and DC this is before I cornrowed his hair he wears it like that most of the time but I love it when he wears it in a puff ponytail ; )


Wow...your man's hair compliments him nicely!

~*~*~*~​


			
				Naturallista said:
			
		

> Yay Micheal Easton and Timothy Stickney!


Holla! They're both so yummy



			
				Naturallista said:
			
		

> Me too!! Now talk about some hair!


OMG John and Evangeline were IT That was one gorgeous couple and their hair was out of this world! Did you know that Renee is actually a straightened natural? See now you done got me started this is one of my fave tv couples of all time! Not only were they gorgeous together but it was like a bonanza of gawgeous hair! lol Lemme post some pix....

























So much lush gorgeous hair btwn the two of em

~*~*~*~​
Oh, and I actually met Micheal Easton IRL! It was like 2 yrs ago....Ahh back in the days when I was a big soap watcher, fun times. Anywhoo here are the pix









I have more pix of me and him but I've already went crazy with the pix as is so LOL


----------



## davisbr88 (Jul 12, 2010)

Maybe it's because I'm an Army brat, but nothing turns me on more than a clean cut. I think I am more tolerant of longer hair (no more than SL though, and sometimes that's too much) on white men (oddly enough) but a brotha with a clean cut and on-point shape-up? *drools* 
Used to be a fan of cornrows and locks when I was in my early teens... not so much anymore.


----------



## Kindheart (Jul 12, 2010)

BlackMasterPiece said:


> I loved Keith Hamilton Cobb's Locs......and muscles lol
> 
> ​
> Jason Momoa​ =
> ...


 HOTDAAAAAAAAAAAMMMN HE LOOKS GOOD ENOUGH TO EAT !!!


----------



## Chromia (Jul 12, 2010)

OMG BMP you met Michael Easton?!?!! He is so fine OMG. That 2nd picture of you and him OMG look at him!!!!  I like his open body language. It looks like you 2 are on a date. If he were sitting that close to me with his arm on my chair & leaning towards me I don't know what I would do.....



BlackMasterPiece said:


> I have more pix of me and him but I've already went crazy with the pix as is so LOL


If you want to go even crazier that's fine with me.


These are cute.


----------



## ms.blue (Jul 12, 2010)

Ironically I'm watching lloyd's video "Girls Around The World" & realized the only reason why I like this video is b/c of his hair.  I love me so long hair men especially when they have long neat dredlocks.


----------



## Janet' (Jul 12, 2010)

My ex's hair was always longer than mine, like if he were a girl it would have been BSL, lol.  This was during the time when I was terminally SL and the funny thing is, he always considered me to have longer hair!

Now that he is in his 30's, I really want him to cut it (even though we aren't together anymore). I think that it was cute when we were younger but on him, a nice clean cut will be more developmentally appropriate, lol...Now I need to be the one with the long hair!


----------



## Starronda (Jul 12, 2010)

I use to like long hair back when I was young. Now I dont like it at all on men whether it be long and sleek, wavy,natural,kinky,curly,dreads,braids, hell even rollerset. Something about the two of us having hair appointments and him dabbing in my MN for hair growth doesn't do it for me.


----------



## SvelteVelvet (Jul 12, 2010)

I'm not a fan of long hair on black men. Dating two made me realize why I've always preferred a man with a clean cut. I get especially peeved when a man asks me to braid his hair. I've gotta worry about taking care of my own hair, I've gotta do yours too? Nah..issues. One of my exes is mulatto with a lot of hair that I used to braid when we were together. We recently began talking and hanging out again as friends and I made him promise me he'll shave it off when he turns 30. He said he will. I can't WAIT to see what he looks like because from what I can see he has a nice head shape, no awkward looking ears or anything like that.


----------



## africanqueen456 (Jul 12, 2010)

@ this thread...


----------



## Auburn (Jul 12, 2010)

I love it.


----------



## Chromia (Jul 12, 2010)

I mentioned Christian Kane earlier but I didn't post his picture. Here you go:


----------



## Chromia (Jul 12, 2010)

Alright, one more guy I mentioned before - Taboo from the Black Eyed Peas


----------



## e.lauren (Jul 12, 2010)

I love it as long as its curly. I love curls .. BUT 

For the ladies emphasizing the fact that it has to be low maintenance why is that? When we want our hair to look nice and long we spend time on it why is it that it would bother you that a man would take the same time out to care for his hair?

Just wondering


----------



## Brownie (Jul 12, 2010)

I can appreciate well-maintained natural braids, twists, and an Afro (down or puff), and on some men, it does look sexy, but IMHO, I wouldn't want my DH spending more time on his hair than I do. He shouldn't be working that hard to look "pretty" and glam----IMO that's why he is a man. I should be his opposite/his other half---his feminine complement, and all that goes with it (longer hair, make up, jewelry, etc). At the end of the day, I like my DH clean shaven and short haired. I think long hair, on men, is more accepted in "artistic" circles and professions, but not so much in other types of professional circles.


----------



## Brownie (Jul 12, 2010)

Chromia said:


> Alright, one more guy I mentioned before - Taboo from the Black Eyed Peas



Too glam and does not translate enough masculinity for me. Kind  of looks like Halle Berry.


----------



## Naturallista (Jul 13, 2010)

OMG John and Evangeline were IT That was one gorgeous couple and their hair was out of this world! Did you know that Renee is actually a straightened natural? See now you done got me started this is one of my fave tv couples of all time! Not only were they gorgeous together but it was like a bonanza of gawgeous hair! lol Lemme post some pix....

























So much lush gorgeous hair btwn the two of em

~*~*~*~​ 
Oh, and I actually met Micheal Easton IRL! It was like 2 yrs ago....Ahh back in the days when I was a big soap watcher, fun times. Anywhoo here are the pix



 


 
I have more pix of me and him but I've already went crazy with the pix as is so LOL[/QUOTE]

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Oh BMP! You are killing me with these picks!!!!! Dumb, dumb, dumb One Life To Live  JoVan was the bestest ever *sigh* But dang girl, those pics of you and Mike are like :blush3: Whew, lucky girl! 

I figured Renee was natural after seeing her in 'Rent' (Well, not seeing her in person, unfortunately). I liked it wild, but when it was straight that hair was sooo bouncy and swingy! Gorgeous hair and it's even longer now. MBL, maybe?

Anyhoo, thanks for sharing!!!! Lawd help me, I think I'm going to have to go watch some youtube clips now. 

Btw, I think I just over emoticonned myself. Is that a word? Lol.


----------



## ashleymichelle1 (Jul 13, 2010)

I love chunky afros, curls and dreads on men. no relaxers or texturizers please ! lol I think more black men should show of their hair instead of just chopping it off...I really, really wish my boyfriend would grow his hair out.


----------



## africanqueen456 (Jul 13, 2010)

bumping for more pics...


----------



## africanqueen456 (Jul 13, 2010)

Lloyd how do you make pics bigger??


----------



## Chromia (Jul 13, 2010)

africanqueen456 said:


> bumping for more pics...


My pleasure.

Hugh Jackman





Kofi Kingston - His hair is much longer now, past his shoulders, but I couldn't find pics from this year.











John Morrison















Daniel Henney


----------



## Mizz Diamonds (Jul 13, 2010)

It really depends on the man, some look so sexy some don't oh and the woman's preference. I liked Omarion more with long hair. 





Oh and Alexander Skarsgard (Eric from True Blood) looks so muc better to me with short hair.


----------



## BlackMasterPiece (Jul 13, 2010)

Chromia said:


> *OMG BMP you met Michael Easton?!?!! He is so fine OMG. That 2nd picture of you and him OMG look at him!!!!*  *I like his open body language. It looks like you 2 are on a date.* *If he were sitting that close to me with his arm on my chair & leaning towards me I don't know what I would do.....*
> 
> If you want to go even crazier that's fine with me.


Well, If ya like that pic of me and Micheal, you'll love this pic of me and Trevor St. John....... teehee


----------



## Chromia (Jul 13, 2010)

^^^^ OMG OMG OMG OMG!!!!!!!!! I loooove me some Trevor St. John!!!!!!!


----------



## vainღ♥♡jane (Jul 13, 2010)

Chromia said:


> I mentioned Christian Kane earlier but I didn't post his picture. Here you go:



he would look so handsome if he cut it short. ♥


----------



## EccentricRed (Jul 13, 2010)

I love to see a brotha with some well kept locs!  Or Brad Pitt circa "Legends of the Fall" or "Interview with a Vampire"... 


That is all.


----------



## BlackMasterPiece (Jul 13, 2010)

Speaking of well kept locs....Keith Hamilton Cobb














mm mm mmm mm mmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## africanqueen456 (Jul 13, 2010)

OOO Kofi he is a sexi Ghanian  and Keith


----------



## Boujoichic (Jul 13, 2010)

Thanks BMP! Whoo this thread is Hot I had to squint to see that pic of Lloyd though lol his hair is one of my favorites


----------



## naturalmanenyc (Sep 8, 2010)

DH's hair in January (1/10/10 photo)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




DH's hair 8 months later, photo taken today (9/8/10).



He seems to have gained at least 3/4 inches. He has a few pieces that are beyond his waist.
I won't be able to update after this length shot, without it being censored.


----------



## BlackMasterPiece (Sep 8, 2010)

*naturalmanenyc*.....all I have to say to you is...........

*GET IT*.

Do you retwist his locs for him?

SideNote: Where/how did you meet the hubs? I'm always looking for new places to mix n mingle....


----------



## naturalmanenyc (Sep 8, 2010)

Thanks!  I met him at work, of all places.  I was not paying attention to him at all, for years.  I was too busy dating jerks.

My friend just met a fantastic guy, at a wine tasting event.
Another friend is using a paid dating service to meet eligible men.



BlackMasterPiece said:


> *naturalmanenyc*.....all I have to say to you is...........
> 
> *GET IT*.
> 
> Where/how did you meet the hubs? I'm always looking for new places to mix n mingle....


----------



## BlackMasterPiece (Sep 8, 2010)

So at your law firm then?

Wine tasting huh:scratchch......that makes alota sense...although I'm not big on drinking at all but those are the kinda places to find men so I'll def give it a go

Do you retwist the hubs' locs?


----------



## ~Sparklingflame~ (Sep 8, 2010)

Whimsy said:


> what do you think of it in general?
> Just curious


 I dont like it.


----------



## naturalmanenyc (Sep 8, 2010)

Yep, at my old firm.

Actually, I do not do hubby's hair.  He goes to the salon.  I have offered but he has never said yes.  



BlackMasterPiece said:


> So at your law firm then?
> 
> Wine tasting huh:scratchch......that makes alota sense...although I'm not big on drinking at all but those are the kinda places to find men so I'll def give it a go
> 
> Do you retwist the hubs' locs?


----------



## BlackMasterPiece (Sep 8, 2010)

naturalmanenyc said:
			
		

> Yep, at my old firm.


Ahhh okay two attorneys then thats a good look I was already considering law school but now



> Actually, I do not do hubby's hair.  He goes to the salon.  I have offered but he has never said yes.


_oooooohhh_ he tryna play your re-twistin skills? j/k


----------



## naturalmanenyc (Sep 8, 2010)

No, not 2 attorneys.
Do not go to law school to meet a man. Although I do know a few ladies who went to grad school to meet a man.  If you really do not want that degree it is a hefty expense to pay to POSSIBLY meet a man.




BlackMasterPiece said:


> Ahhh okay two attorneys then thats a good look I was already considering law school but now
> 
> _oooooohhh_ he tryna play your re-twistin skills? j/k


 
He is really happy with his stylist. If she is ever sick or unavailable, he probably will let me do his hair.


----------



## BlackMasterPiece (Sep 8, 2010)

naturalmanenyc said:
			
		

> No, not 2 attorneys.
> Do not go to law school to meet a man. Although I do know a few ladies who went to grad school to meet a man.  If you really do not want that degree it is a hefty expense to pay to POSSIBLY meet a man.


 I know, I know, I was mostly kidding. I think the most I want is an MBA if that.....but I'm still deciding



> He is really happy with his stylist. If she is ever sick or unavailable, he probably will let me do his hair.


Ahh okay I know what thats like

Thanks for the insight!


----------



## tricie (Sep 8, 2010)

JustKiya said:


> Long hair is gorgeous on a man - as long as it's NATURAL.
> 
> No relaxers, no jherri curls, no flat-ironing, no coloring - just lots of hair as it grows out of his head.  Lovely.
> 
> That dude in your pic *fails. *


 
Ditto to what JustKiya said except I couldn't see the pic of the guy you posted. 
Locs are super sexy...


----------



## Boujoichic (Sep 9, 2010)

Naturalmanenyc his hair is gorgeous and thanks for resurrecting this thread lots of eye candy


----------



## FebeeSigns (Sep 9, 2010)

I don't like men with long hair, whether it is natural or permed. I prefer short. Maxwell, Eric Benet and Lenny kravitz are hella yummy.


----------



## krisalexs (Sep 10, 2010)

I LOOOOOVEEE Guys with hair.  My boyfriend has natural hair about APL .   I recently went natural so I try to stretch my hair and say im going to catch you soon.... He wears braids the majority of the time.  Nothing sexier than when he gets those braids freshly done


----------



## BlackMasterPiece (Sep 10, 2010)

I have to add Halle Berry's new boo Olivier Martinez: 

(He was "the other man" in the movie Unfaithful) 






















His Hair is shorter now though:
















Get it Girl!​


----------



## empressri (May 10, 2011)

oh oh my loins be still at this thread!


----------



## bajandoc86 (May 10, 2011)

BlackMasterPiece said:


> *~*~My Brother~*~​*
> I started a thread on this style too.
> 
> 
> ...


His lips are YUMMY! Dear Lord, help a sista. I ain't gonna lie, I'm not even looking at his hair.  DANG!!!!


----------



## EccentricRed (May 10, 2011)

I know this is an old thread. 

But I LOVE IT! The last dude I dated had locks. (While I was transitioning, he was trying to talk me into locking my hair, too. I had to decline.) He ended up cutting them off, missed them and then he started growing them back again.

I got a homeboy with locks that plays in the NFL, and I tweeted about all these brotha's in the league with locks...and he tweeted back: "And that's why I should get that restraining order out on you..."  Granted I'm not stalking dudes, but I'm definately looking!


----------



## EccentricRed (May 10, 2011)

empressri said:


> oh oh my loins be still at this thread!


 
empressri I concur! I'm at work all in a tizzy!


----------



## Whimsy (May 10, 2011)

Haven't seen this thread in a while! loving the eye candy.....


----------



## Chromia (May 10, 2011)

Oh great This thread got bumped!

So here are pictures of Kofi Kingston with longer hair...


----------



## charislibra (May 10, 2011)

I've always found very long hair on men (especially black men) to equal dominance. Locks or loose natural hair... It's their mane. They didn't let the social norms get to them. So many guys I've come across see their hair growing after a haircut and say they need to make an appointment. It's almost like the "I _*need*_ a relaxer every 4 weeks" women.


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09 (May 10, 2011)

Ummm, call me crazy but I don't want a man with more hair on his head than me lol.  Long hair styles on men are a no-no with me.  The one exception is Tommy from Mighty Morphin Power Rangers.


----------



## BeautifulFlower (May 10, 2011)

Men should not have long hair. Corn-rows, ponytails, jerry curls, etc...are very unattractive

A mini natural fro is fine as long as its shaped up, neat, and sharp. Neat locks are ok too but not for me.


----------



## divachyk (May 10, 2011)

Personally I think if you're college age, okay maybe. By the time you graduate, it's time to cut that and find a job! If you are grown and somebody's daddy/grandaddy, etc, it's got ta go, period!


----------



## Dizz (May 10, 2011)

Yes to men with big *natural* hair!






The way God intended.


----------



## pringe (May 11, 2011)

Uh Nope.  I don't think its attractive. It's actually a turn off for me. Dreads r different but long hair swinging in the breeze or braids. Wth? Are they 5? Absolutely not with me. Now give me a dude with a nice shape up & a ceasar and a goatee! Yes! Then u can get if! Lol 
Sorry I'm a NYer n that's what's attractive to me


----------



## lala89 (May 11, 2011)

My sisters fiance has tailbone length natural 3b curls, but he doesn't wear it out because that might make him look intense . He wears it in a ponytail for the most part.


----------



## NJoy (May 11, 2011)

Generally speaking, I don't care for it at all.  There are some exceptions tho. A man with well-groomed long braids wearing a suit, for instance, looks sexy. I must emphasize the well-groomed part tho.  He can't have hair just falling into his face where he has to do more flinging than me.  Heck, I don't want him to have to do ANY flinging.  

And also, I think Maxwell looked a lot better with his wild hair than the shorter style he sports now. But maybe that has to do with the overall look. y'Idonknow.


----------



## Subscribe (Nov 12, 2013)

Bump...bump...bump


----------



## Cherokee-n-Black (Nov 12, 2013)

Ew.  Nothing turns me off more than a man swooshing his hair out of his face.  I just feel like "hey, that's MY line!"  I do like afros though. I love how my hubby constantly changes it up.  Sometimes he lets his fro grow longer (but still short) and then sometimes he cuts it all the way low almost bald, sometimes in between. I always feel a little like I'm cheating when he first comes home from the barber shop! LOL  A little married couple excitement! LOL!


----------



## Holla (Nov 12, 2013)

Hate long hair on a man/boy. Big hair too.  Dante's afro ..... 

I don't like that or any earring on a man. Too effeminate.


----------



## Amarilles (Nov 12, 2013)

My fiance has type 1c-ish hair and it's about APL right now. He always keeps it loosely tied at the base of his neck, I only see it loose after he showers. I think it looks very becoming on him, but in general I've never found it attractive. He goods with it though, I always complain when he cuts it.


----------



## PinkSunshine77 (Nov 12, 2013)

I like for my men to look like men, not walking around looking like women. I like short, caesar cuts, unless they have curly hair, then I don't mind a curly fro.


----------



## Blessed&higlyflavoured (Nov 13, 2013)

My bf has 2b/3a curls. when we were in university he grew it out to waist length an and he longer it grew the more i hated it. I didn't interfer though because he was supportive with anything i wanted to do with my hair. Also i met him with long hair so...

but when we graduated he cut the stuff off and i like it a whole lot more now. 
On a side note. I thought he had a super simple wash/condition/gel regimen. I was always nagging him to trim his ends. I even offered to do it a few times. He always told me it wasnt that serious. He only just confessed to me last week that he did trim his ends, he just didn't want me doing it. 
At first i was all insulted and outraged but then he offered to trim mine and I went real quiet real quick


----------



## crlsweetie912 (Nov 13, 2013)

So has waist length locks.  I always said that I wouldn't date a man with locks...lmbo.  But because of his job he keeps them in a pony and braided together.   He wants to cut them soon and now I'm torn...lmbo


----------



## koolkittychick (Nov 13, 2013)

I love long hair on a guy, especially if it's well-kept (dreads, braids, loose--doesn't matter) and in great condition, so I can put my hands in it whenever I want. I dated  guys with 1b, 2b, 3a and 4b hair, all BSL or longer, and my fondest memories were of us taking care of each other's hair before bedtime, since it usually led to other things...


----------



## oneastrocurlie (Nov 13, 2013)

No thanks.


----------



## NinaReachesLengths (Nov 13, 2013)

MY HUBBY HAIR IS midback length and i LOVE it!


----------



## BranwenRosewood (Nov 13, 2013)

I like men with long hair as long as it is neatly groomed and isn't pass WL.


----------



## Nuelle (Nov 13, 2013)

I like long hair on a man actually. Since I've moved to California, I've noticed that a lot of men wear their hair long, including one of my co-workers who is growing his hair out for religious reasons. It's either in a bun or in a low ponytail, and his reaches midback. 

As long as it's in its natural state, tied back, and well maintained, I see nothing wrong with it. 

I came across this pic recently. I think he looks super sexy


----------



## Lovestyr (Nov 14, 2013)

In general I prefer a man with shorter hair;however, I did once upon a time date a guy with long hair and I would love to play in his hair...reminiscing..

Some men can pull long hair off and it adds to their physique. As long as its maintained, I see nothing wrong w/ it


----------



## nerdography (Nov 14, 2013)

I like long hair on men, very few of them can pull it off.


----------



## SimplyLive (Dec 10, 2013)

I absolutely love it.


----------



## D.Lisha (Dec 11, 2013)

I can tolerate a man with long hair....AS LONG AS HIS HAIR ISN'T LONGER THAN MINE! Lol, I feel that since I'm the female, the "long-hair" role is mine to play.
But give me a guy with deep waves any day! Waves have always been my ultimate weakness . Currently DH rocks a low Caesar cut, so I'm satisfied with that.


----------



## SimplyLive (Dec 11, 2013)

Beautiful


----------



## Fenaxa (Dec 12, 2013)

I love it. My bf is growing his hair out with me.


----------



## DirectorChic (Dec 12, 2013)

I think it really depends on the man.  

Personally I am not into long hair on black men _unless _they are *locks*.

Overall it still depends on the man.  

*Thor *looks nice with long hair. 
And so does Thor's cousin (that one football player with long blond hair in the shaving commercial)

I'm not and never been into the "Fabio" kind of look. I think Fabio would look better with shorter hair.

I feel  Asian men can be quite dashing with long hair.

There has to be a manliness to the hair...It's hard to explain.


Basically the "groomed warrior" appearance I like.


----------



## DirectorChic (Dec 12, 2013)

SimplyLive said:


> Beautiful



This one is nice!


----------



## DirectorChic (Dec 12, 2013)

Amarilles said:


> My fiance has type 1c-ish hair and it's about APL right now. He always keeps it loosely tied at the base of his neck, I only see it loose after he showers. I think it looks very becoming on him, but in general I've never found it attractive. He goods with it though, I always complain when he cuts it.



I know what you're saying... it simply depends on the man himself.  For the most part I like short hair but there are some men who can have you drool with longer hair.  Depends...


----------



## DirectorChic (Dec 12, 2013)

yamilee21 said:


> Considering the lousy aim so many men have, I consider men sitting down to be a very good thing.
> 
> I like long hair on everybody, men included. Not relaxed hair though, which I don't care for in general. But flat-ironed might be okay; guys should be  able to switch their styles once in a while, too. I don't like short hair at all. *I especially despise the ubiquitous bald look the majority of black men seem to have these days.* An inch of hair isn't going to kill you, not with our kind of shrinkage!
> 
> ...




I am overwhelmed by all the baldies out there.  I was watching TV one time and saw a whole row of bald black men.  It is like eating too many milk duds and getting sick!

It is ALWAYS refreshing to me to see black men with some hair on their head.  
I am too through with milk duds.  lol!


----------



## Holla (Dec 12, 2013)

DirectorChic said:


> I am overwhelmed by all the baldies out there.  I was watching TV one time and saw a whole row of bald black men.  It is like eating too many milk duds and getting sick!
> 
> It is ALWAYS refreshing to me to see black men with some hair on their head.
> I am too through with milk duds.  lol!



Most bald Black men resort to that when they are actually going bald. So when they start balding and losing patches of hair, they shave it all off.  It started with Michael Jordan. He had hair in college and when he started losing it, he shaved it all off. Folks loved it and other black men started doing it.  I hate it too but it is telling when the guy has the same bald head for YEARS without changing his look. Guys who have hair usually go for a caesar or low fade.


----------



## Britt (Dec 12, 2013)

I don't like long hair on men. I like my black man to have a low hair cut/fresh caesar -- a heavy lined up beard is niceeee


----------



## LongCurlyLocks (Dec 14, 2013)

This is my kind of yum yum right here:


----------



## LongCurlyLocks (Dec 14, 2013)

DirectorChic said:


> This one is nice!




OMG!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Dec 14, 2013)

I don't like it, I think after you get out of high school, you need to cut your hair. I look at grown men like they are crazy when they say they want to cut grow their hair and they are 20. So your going to walk around with what looks like little roaches on the scalp first or go through that awkward stage for no reason, but whatever I guess that's how they feel when we women decide to big chop! My SO brought up twice that he is inking about growing his hair and get dreads. The first time I made that wtf face and now I'm like "it's your hair, do what you want" I guess.....lol


----------



## BranwenRosewood (Dec 14, 2013)

DirectorChic said:


> I think it really depends on the man.
> 
> Personally I am not into long hair on black men _unless _they are *locks*.
> 
> ...



DirectorChic

I agree with everything you said. I like Thor but Loki is


----------

